# Chinesiche Zeichen darstellen



## Sanix (4. Aug 2006)

Ich habe ein Formular:

```
<form action="SearchServlet" method="get" accept-charset="UTF-8">
```
mit ein paar Textfeldern. Dort soll man auch Chinesische Zeichen eingeben können.
Danach rufe ich ihm Servlet folgendes auf:

```
req.setCharacterEncoding("UTF-8");
req.getParameter("Feldname");
Jedoch kriege ich dort keine Chinesichen Zeichen sondern sowas wie ä¸?è?¥æ?¿å?? anstatt 东营房内
.
```


----------



## Leroy42 (4. Aug 2006)

Das liegt daran, daß du zwar das richtige Encoding eingestellt hast,
aber der benutzte Font die Zeichen nicht beinhaltet.

Dazu übrigens auch eine erweiterte Frage von mir:

Weiß jemand wo ich einen Font finde der sämtlich Unicode-Zeichen auf
dem Monitor/Drucker darstellen kann? Zumindest die arabischen und 
europäischen brauche ich.

BTW: Wie hast du eigentlich die chinesischen Schriftzeichen in  diesen
Post hineinbekommen?  :shock:  ???:L


----------



## Sanix (7. Aug 2006)

Nein, der Fehler muss am Programm liegen. Ich kann Chinesisch darstellen und habe es schonmal hinbekommen, ich weiss nur nicht mehr wie.
Wenn du Chinesisch darstellen willst, kannst du einfach eine Schriftart bei Windows hinzufügen und schon funktioniert es.


----------



## Sanix (17. Aug 2006)

Wenn ich nur per HTML das Encoding im Meta Tag festlege, werden die Zeichen leider umgewandelt in folgende Sachen
&#20 113; &#2133 5;&#304 65; sollte aber 上海市 sein


----------

